# Giving liquid medicine



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone have any tricks for getting a Chi to take liquid medication? My vet has put Stewart on children's benadryl to see if it will help with his scratching. I think I get more medicine all over me and my couch than I do down his little gullet!! I bought an eye dropper but he will not open his mouth and I wrestle to hold him down but I don't want to hurt him. I put my fingers in his mouth to try and pry it open but he kept biting me...I think it is safe to say that Stewie does not like medine


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

My vet gave me syringe to give liquid medication. It's still not easy but it's better than the eye dropper.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

whenever i had to give a dog liquid meds, i always used a syringe. i just bought childrens benadryl today because the vet said it will help chico's reverse sneezing...and wouldnt ya know it, i forgot to get a dropper to give it to him. thx for this post, you reminded me to get one.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Any time I've gotten liquid meds for Lily I've also been given syringes. They really are a lot easier than eye droppers. Also, I think the measuring is more accurate with a syringe.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus has never had liquid meds before, but I remember when my cats were on liquid meds, I'd mix it in a little canned food (for cats, usually tuna since it would disquise the smell of the meds). Out of the 4 cats I had, one took a syringe, the others fought with me, and one would flat out claw me to death.


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok...thanks...looks like I need to go to the drug store again! Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

it's much easier if I dont open their mouth. I place their head against my chest holding the head still if need be. I just place the syringe after removing the needle of course  in the side or corner of their mouth no need to open wide just wedge it right in there once i squirt the first bit they will take it on their own


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> it's much easier if I dont open their mouth. I place their head against my chest holding the head still if need be. I just place the syringe after removing the needle of course  in the side or corner of their mouth no need to open wide just wedge it right in there once i squirt the first bit they will take it on their own




putting liquid meds in the cheek pocket is how it is supposed to be done, opening their mouth and squirting it in you risk them aspirating. unless yo can get them to lick the syringe or dropper on their own and take it in that way.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

putting liquid meds in the cheek pocket is how it is supposed to be done, opening their mouth and squirting it in you risk them aspirating. unless yo can get them to lick the syringe or dropper on their own and take it in that way.[/quote

Yes what you said i forgot to add that lol ]


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> putting liquid meds in the cheek pocket is how it is supposed to be done, opening their mouth and squirting it in you risk them aspirating. unless yo can get them to lick the syringe or dropper on their own and take it in that way.[/quote
> 
> Yes what you said i forgot to add that lol ]


i liked your trick of putting their head against your chest. i had to do that all the time at the animal hospital cause there wre many times i had no help cause everyone was "too busy" i never had to do it on a small dog before so i was wondering how that works on them.... thanks :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i had to do that with vienna too...i held her head and inserted the syringe at the side of her mouth;

kisses nat


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Can you buy the plastic syringe's at the store? or do u have to get them from a vet?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

here in NY no you must have a script. I use my daughters she is a diabetic. Vet may give you one though if he wants you to use liquid request it. If not im sure you can go into any drug haven and get one lol. I'm kidding, Im kidding!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> Can you buy the plastic syringe's at the store? or do u have to get them from a vet?


I've always gotten them from the vet, right along with the meds but I'd imagine you could get them at a drug store since they have no needle. They look like they're made for delivering liquid meds and nothing else.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

It also helps if you hold your chi's mouth shut while you insert the syringe into the cheek pocket, thus avoiding being bitten, or the syring being bitten. Hold the mouth closed a few seconds after, until you see the tongue come out (swallowing!) follow with water chaser if necessary!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I put my chi's liquid med. in a tiny bite of ice cream. Works everytime and no hassel.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

The pharmacy at Walmart gave me one when Gadget first came home.


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry I didn't post sooner...my home computer blew up!

I bought a syringe at Walgreens that is used for babies - no need for a needle, it is specially made to give liquid medicines. Stewart fought it a lot in the beginning, it actually looked like I was dying his fur pink because he would spit it out. I finally found that to do it I have to wrap him in a blanket, prop him in the corner of the couch, hold my hand over his eyes and put the syringe just inside his cheek and slowly push the plunger down...he will "drink" it and do okay with it. I have to do it very slowly or he spits it out and get obnoxious.

The stuff is working, he is not scratching as much so I am willing to fight him since he is getting better.


----------



## jensmom (Sep 26, 2004)

*tablets*

Jenny also has dry skin and itching especially in spring & summer. We had a problem with her and liquid benedryl. I asked the vet if I could use my kid's chewable grape benedryl. He said just cut each tablet into 4 pieces. We hide the little piece in cheese and she never knows it.


----------

